# How to Get big smart boar?



## BassHunter25 (Jul 12, 2014)

I have been getting random pictures of the same big boar hog on our property for the past few years.  There has been no clear pattern.  He hits random corn piles and feeds for a few hours then dont' see him again for a while.  He is also more or less the only hog on the property.  I did get a picture with him and another hog once.  I have seen and hunted fresh wallows with no luck.  NO one on our lease has ever seen him or any hog in person only on trail cams at night..

Any tricks or tips to get him?

Thanks.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 12, 2014)

Have you followed the trail from the wallows and where does it lead to?


----------



## antharper (Jul 12, 2014)

A good dog


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jul 12, 2014)

Most likely he covers several miles a night connecting dots so to speak. Your club may be just a pit stop at a certain time. Throw him a curve ball that may stall him out such as a  PHD. Dig a hole waist deep with post hole diggers. Fill it with corn topped with Hog Wild attractant. Scatter corn in the thickest bushes or fallen treetops around.  pour a whole bag in a wallow. All this overload of corn may stall him long enuff he will still be there at daylight or if he doesnt eat it all, he will be nearby taking a nappy-poo.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jul 13, 2014)

Build a trap


----------



## Big7 (Jul 13, 2014)

Diesel!

Get on the trail, even if ran by smaller hogs.

Dig out a hole about as big as a 5 gallon bucket.

Pour in 2-3 gallons of diesel. Finish to overflow with water.
5 or 6 gallons of water.

Keep it in the shade. Once he finds that, he WILL be
back everyday... With some sows and some buddies.

Refresh every year with a gallon of diesel.

Had one in Jefferson County. In 1 1/2 years, you could
put a small car in the hole. Collects water and mud.
After 5, you could lose a tractor, easy.

They love it on their skin.

They won't ingest it, so no worries there.

Two counties I tried this trick in got the same result.

The Jefferson property had PLENTY of food. P-nuts at that.
They were already there.

Warren was timber company.. Just deer food plots, oak mast
and the Ogeechee River. Just passing through until
the "magic" hog woller appeared. Bang bang from there on.


----------



## BassHunter25 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks, I will give several of these a try. 
I really want to hunt him rather than trap him.  

We have about 1200 acres.  We have food plots and feeders, I just found it strange that he shows up at these spots randomly and feeds at night for a few hours then won't show up on cam again for a month or so in another spot.  

I figured he doesn't live on our property exclusively but, I have seen this same hog for three years now so he is not getting killed anywhere else.  Though we are surrounded by hunting clubs on all sides.  We are on river bottom that is seldom explored.  Im guessing he stays in there primarily.  Though I have been all through it and I don't see much hog sign, def not enough to find a trail or pattern.

He just doesn't show normal hog behavior, which is why I think I really want to kill him.  In my opinion this old boar rivals any old swamp buck I have hunted.  Hogs have always been easier to hunt then deer IMO.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jul 14, 2014)

Condition him with a timed feeder. *Five seconds once a day around dark. If he doesn't come, the raccoons(or some new pigs) will eat it all.  The competition for food will have him coming close to feeding times, but after dark. Put a solar light under the feeder. Play the wind right and shoot him at night. That will be your only opportunity.


A hog like that one will circle the area(at about 30-40 yds) a couple of times before coming in. A rifle from 60 yards away would be your best bet.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 14, 2014)

Soured corn, 5 hour energy drink and a long wait in the dark is what helped me a few years ago


----------



## bowboy1989 (Jul 15, 2014)

he didnt get big by bein stupid...Big Boars love to roam lookin for sows any of thoe tactics listed may work also try some sow in heat scent...heard it will work good luck


----------



## bowboy1989 (Jul 15, 2014)

he didnt get big by bein stupid...Big Boars love to roam lookin for sows any of thoe tactics listed may work also try some sow in heat scent...heard it will work good luck


----------



## bigelow (Jul 16, 2014)

Patience.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 17, 2014)

Good Lord please don't go dumping diesel on purpose in the ground for hog hunting lol (Mods might want to delete that one). 

A good pack of dogs will have him bayed in 15 mins or less.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 17, 2014)

antharper said:


> A good dog



A good dog will get him and he is a good hog but hes just an average size boar hog


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## GSUQUAD (Jul 18, 2014)

A buddy and me put a corn feeder in a wet bottom frequented by the biggest boss hog of the area and set the timer for an hour before dark.  cut a shooting lane and placed a ground blind about 60-70 yards away.  Well he started showing up every night just about dark thirty.  Every time he was hunted he showed up on camera about 30 minutes after the hunter left.  Luckily i grabbed my rifle and sat in the blind for about 2 hours one evening  after checking the trail cams and sat through a horrific thunder storm.. got lucky when he came out about 30 min before dark, he probably figured no human would ever be in the woods for a storm like that.  Just got lucky..   Any other time seemed like he just knew when we were there and when we left.  Give him consistent food, and roll the dice.


----------



## GSUQUAD (Jul 18, 2014)

also the feeder that we set up sprayed corn in about a 30 ft diameter and just enough that it took him hours every night to pick up all the pieces..  A random corn pile wont get his regular interest.. he will eat it all and then leave.  having it scattered kept him there all night searching for each kernel.


----------



## BassHunter25 (Jul 22, 2014)

He's back.  I'm not sure how big he is, and I can't be 100% positive its the same one Ive been seeing for the past 4 years, but it looks the same.  And its the only hog I get on camera.


----------



## antharper (Jul 23, 2014)

Not for sure but I say different hog


----------



## RogerH (Jul 25, 2014)

I agree, there are no spot looking patches on this one.  I think it's a different hog.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jul 27, 2014)

Different boar, but a mature one.

I would limit the amount of corn you are throwing out since he has little or no competition. Maybe some raccoons will start feeding there as well. That will make him come earlier and often.


----------



## Okie Hog (Jul 27, 2014)

What Catdaddy SC said.   

The boar that is my avatar was a tough and smart old guy; took me about 2 1/2 years to get him.   Got him by shutting off all the feeders except one.  That feeder was dispensing about one pound of corn 30 minutes before sunset.   He would hang out in the brush until the feeder ran then come in.


----------



## BassHunter25 (Jul 27, 2014)

Okie Hog said:


> What Catdaddy SC said.
> 
> The boar that is my avatar was a tough and smart old guy; took me about 2 1/2 years to get him.   Got him by shutting off all the feeders except one.  That feeder was dispensing about one pound of corn 30 minutes before sunset.   He would hang out in the brush until the feeder ran then come in.



The strange thing is that we have feeders and food plots and cams all over the property.  He randomly shows up at one once a month or longer.  


Also, I did notice he didn't have the spots, I still think its the same boar though, he may have a fresh layer of mud on or something.  But I could be wrong.  Its just strange that it is one lone boar when I get a hog on cam.

Here is the first pic I got of him.  He looks really big here.


----------



## Okie Hog (Jul 28, 2014)

> The strange thing is that we have feeders and food plots and cams all over the property. He randomly shows up at one once a month or longer.



You said there are numerous hunting clubs around your place.  There are too many feeders running in  the area:  Food is to easy to come by.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 11, 2014)

grouper throat said:


> Good Lord please don't go dumping diesel on purpose in the ground for hog hunting lol (Mods might want to delete that one).
> 
> A good pack of dogs will have him bayed in 15 mins or less.



Tell that to p-nut farmers in South Georgia that
lose 10's of thousands of dollars each year.

That's where I learned it. I didn't just figure it out without some help. 
It's a common practice there
and it works BETTER THAN ANY BAIT!

Bet you never poured gas on an ant hill either. Right?

PS.. Might not want to call out mods on an open forum.


----------



## birddog52 (Aug 11, 2014)

That or a good catch pen a judas pen with a sow in heat inside you will have him then for sure. Big hog like is going to be tough on dogs don,t care how good better have a needle& thread handy


----------



## Big7 (Aug 12, 2014)

birddog52 said:


> That or a good catch pen a judas pen with a sow in heat inside you will have him then for sure. Big hog like is going to be tough on dogs don,t care how good better have a needle& thread handy



I was not familiar with this until this post.

Question:

Is it legal? Sounds like a little against the law.
Kinda' like tying out a chicken or rabbit for
fox or yote??

Not arguing, and ANY way to get rid of a pig is fine with me, short of poison. 
That's only because that could kill unintended animals.

Just curious and if you have a link on the legality
of it, please post.

I've seen traps with swing and rotating doors
that will let one in, but to put one in to start with
sounds like the Man don't need to see that. 

Thanks!


----------



## BassHunter25 (Sep 23, 2014)

Update on my quest.  

I soured a five gallon bucket of corn and dug a hole with post hole diggers.  This got the old boar hog coming pretty regular, but still mostly between 12 and 3 am.  

Then he actually showed up in daylight for the first time ever a couple times.  Over about a months time we put two more buckets of sour corn in the hole that is now 4ft x 4 ft deep and wide.  

So after a few camera malfunctions on the hole I finally had it work for a week and realized there were two diff boars, but they were never there at the same time.  They are both big but one seems to be atleast 50 lbs bigger than the other and one has a long tail and one has a really short tail.

Anyway I was at the lease bow hunting and after checking the cams I had the smaller of the two showing up right at dark.  

The only rifle I had was a .243 that I had with me to let my daughter practice shooting.  So I took the .243 and sure enough he showed up right at dark.

I took a 100 yd shot and he hit the dirt.  Then he got up and took off pretty fast with no signs of injury.  When I got to the spot I found some thick fatty cartilage in a couple chunks and had a bad feeling. But then within 10 yards I found a great blood trail.  

We followed his blood trail for over an hour, he was pouring blood hitting running in to trees and logs.

Then a quarter mile and two hours later the blood started getting spotty and smaller.  The we would find blood then have to crawl around and find it again.  

Needless to say he finally crossed a property line and the last spec I found was in a track headed toward the river.  We decided to give up for the night, and I didn't figure the meat would be any good in the morning, especially since it was only a low of 68 over night.

But the soured corn worked, just don't have anything to show for it.  We will see if the bigger boar will stick around long enough.  I will be sure to bring a bigger gun next time.  And maybe get a little closer to the bait.


----------

